# Prinses-Margriet-Kanal



## Ossmaster (8. April 2011)

Guten Tag, 

wollte mal fragen ob jemand vielleicht schon mal in der Gegend Friesland (die Provinz in den Niederlanden), insbesondere am Prinses-Margriet-Kanal war. Vielleicht sogar im Waterpark Zwartkruis in der Nähe von Burgum. Würde es gerne auf Karpfen oder Friedfisch allgemein versuchen.
Würde mich über Tipps, Anregungen und Informationen freuen.


----------



## Ossmaster (10. April 2011)

*AW: Prinses-Margriet-Kanal*

War denn etwa noch keiner in der Gegend?
Würde mich freuen wenn sich doch noch jemand finden würde.


----------



## kspr (11. April 2011)

*AW: Prinses-Margriet-Kanal*

Hallo ossmaster. Kenne mich in Friesland ganz gut aus. Du kannst wunderbar friedfisch fangen mit den unterschiedlichsten Montagen. Ob gestippt, mit dem futterkorb, vom Boot oder Land, klappt alles wunderbar. Super sind auch immer die Hafenregionen.

War selbst jetzt das wochenende wieder in Friesland. Friedfisch beisst super. Und die Hechte (ja Schonzeit) schnappen dir die köfis vom Haken. Jedenfalls ist mir das am Sam zum wiederholten male passiert und dabei hätte ich mit diesem Hecht meinen Pb 100% überboten denn der Fisch passte nicht in meinen Kescher und als ich ihn per Hand landen wollte machte er noch einen Sprung und durch war das 14er Vordach.....wunderte mich eh das ich ihn ca 5-8min drillen konnte  aber hat spaß gemacht bei Riesen Wetter.

Bei weiteren fragen einfach los


----------



## Ossmaster (11. April 2011)

*AW: Prinses-Margriet-Kanal*

Danke für die Antwort, wollte nächste Woche los. Könnte man es wohl auch gezielt auf Karpfen versuchen?
Aber wenn der Friedfisch aktiv ist, ist ja schon mal die Basis da.
Freue mich schon auf nen entspannten Urlaub.
Was für köder sind denn zu bevorzugen?
Und wie siehts mit dem Anfüttern aus?


----------



## kspr (11. April 2011)

*AW: Prinses-Margriet-Kanal*



Ossmaster schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, wollte nächste Woche los. Könnte man es wohl auch gezielt auf Karpfen versuchen?
> Aber wenn der Friedfisch aktiv ist, ist ja schon mal die Basis da.
> Freue mich schon auf nen entspannten Urlaub.
> Was für köder sind denn zu bevorzugen?
> Und wie siehts mit dem Anfüttern aus?



Also ich kann dir zu gut wie allem was sagen was in den kanälen rumschwimmt ausser zu karpfen...bin dort wirklich ein absoluter voll leie  Sehe im Sommer viele an den Oberflächen in Poldern, Kanälen und Häfen, habe sie aber noch nie befischt.

Also ich fische in den Kanälen meist mit einer Grundmontage (futterkorb) und mit der 2ten versuche ich mit pose in ufernähe zu "stippen" wobei die Kanäle sehr steil abfallen.

In den Häfen (sofern angeln erlaubt/geduldet) fische ich stets mit Posenmontagen.

Als köder bevorzugt und unspektakulär Maden bzw Wurm.
Udo aus der Maasregion verzeichnet allerdings auch gute Brassen und soweit ich weiß auch Schleienfänge auf Pellets.

lg
kspr


----------

